# what grape makes a better wine



## Vinniemac (Aug 27, 2014)

Comparing taste Cabernet Franc Or Marquette I want to plant some new vines next spring. I live in zone 6 Just asking for some opinions..
Vinnie


----------



## JohnT (Aug 27, 2014)

... that is much like asking "what sort of woman makes the best wife?". It all depends on taste.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Aug 27, 2014)

It all depends on where you live. Try what the locals are making and see if it fits your taste.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## blueflint (Aug 28, 2014)

Everyone has different tastes. That said I would go with a good clone of Cab franc. If you want to go with a hybrid, I would rather suggest Regent than Marquette. Regent made into wine has clean Vinifera type flavors. Picking varieties is probably the hardest thing I have done on our farm... and still the hardest thing as I am trying to choose a couple varieties to add for next year.

Good luck.

Tony


----------



## grapeman (Aug 28, 2014)

Vinnie the two are completely different grapes. What do you prefer to drink between the two? Marquette will ripen well for you, Cab Franc may not ripen well every year. If you have a cool cloudy year, the Cab franc will possibly have green tastes while the Marquette should not. If you have a cold winter, you may lose the Cab Franc while the Marquette will sail through the same weather (there are limits of course). If there is a lot of Cab Franc right near you then it should be safe, but still ask around and see how it does for the growers.


----------



## Vinniemac (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for all your input
Vinnie


----------



## Vinniemac (Aug 28, 2014)

I would like to taste a Marquette wire before I invest in vines.But unfortunately you can not ship wine into Pennsylvania.Do you know anyone in PA that makes Marquette wine.I read it tastes like Pinot Noir
Vinnie


----------



## GreginND (Aug 28, 2014)

Vinniemac said:


> I would like to taste a Marquette wire before I invest in vines.But unfortunately you can not ship wine into Pennsylvania.Do you know anyone in PA that makes Marquette wine.I read it tastes like Pinot Noir
> Vinnie



Just be careful - tasting one wine may not be representative of the grape. It represents that one wine.

I would not say it tastes like pinot noir. It has pinot noir in it's parentage, but it is a different grape. I don't know who in PA makes it. I have had some terrific rich red wines made with Marquette and some that were lighter and fruitier. 

It typically has very nice cherry flavors and is a little light on the palate. It takes oak aging very well. If made in the style of pinot noir, it can be delightful - but it does not taste like pinot noir. It does lack in tannins, so finishing tannins and oak structure really helps.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 28, 2014)

Marquette is becoming more and more common and is being carried in a larger area now, but will probably never be as widely planted as Cab Franc. Why not plant some of each and then you can experiment with them and possibly make a blend.

Marquette can be a bit thin but with the right yeast and ferment can also be quite bold with more tannins than some folks like. If fermented to completion on very ripe grapes it can offer plenty of tannins for the average consumer. Also as the vines get more age on them, they lead to heavier bodied wines. I have been making Marquette wine since 2006 and am still learning what works better. It is a fun grape to work with but it needs to ripen fully to get the acids down.


----------



## OilnH2O (Aug 30, 2014)

grapeman said:


> ...It is a fun grape to work with but it needs to ripen fully to get the acids down.



And that can depend on your growing conditions as well - "ripen fully" is difficult to do. Here in Montana, for example - while there are some who can grow Pinot Noir (and I still have a few vines from the 25 I started with...) it is VERY difficult to get to ripen fully and I have always had to just throw it in with the Millot and Foch. I know you're not talking about PN, but that's an example of something some here are able to grow, but I've never seen a bottle of "just" PN, locally. 

But you can have "fun" learning by doing with whatever _you_ choose to try!


----------



## Vinniemac (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't have a lot of land to plant vines.I planted 8 Marquette vines this spring.They are doing very well for there 1st up passed the top wire.I have enough room for 3 more rows at 50'each If I plant one more row of Marquette and 2 rows of Cab Franc.Since I'm very new a grape growing & wine making I don't know how much wine I can expect to get from 16 Vines.
this has sure been a experience for so far.First it was the start of black rot I got that under control.And then I got hit with Japanese beetles that I haven't seen around here in years.Now I have these I think are aphids They are black and tiney and on the growing tips.
The information I've learned on this fourm Has really helped me so far. I still have plenty to learn. A big thank you to everyone on here.
Vinnie


----------

